Ask HN: Who is your target market? - thr2178008
======
MariaMorris
The target market is social media. Instagram, facebook and twitter are one of
the best social media websites to engage with many people. You can also make
money on social media and become famous. The process is very easy to get
famous. We just need millions of followers and attractive pictures and many
more.To buy instagram likes and views, facebook likes, twitter followers the
best website is [https://buylikesservices.com/buy-instagram-
followers/](https://buylikesservices.com/buy-instagram-followers/).

